# Ariens 24 vs Craftsman vs Husqvarna



## wagsgt (Jan 20, 2016)

Hello all.
I just moved to a new house and never had room to store a blower before. And we have projected 2ft snow coming this weekend. So I dont have much time. Standard 2 car driveway suburban house

Ive been researching different brands and reviews at movingsnow dot com. They recommend the Craftsman 88173 24" as best buy for $680
Also available are the Ariens Compact 24" for $899 and Huqvarna 24" for $799.

$900 would be max budget at this time but saving $200 with the craftsman would help. Is that machine any good? Seems to get good reviews,etc.

Any help/advice is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

wagsgt said:


> Hello all.
> Ive been researching different brands and reviews at movingsnow dot com. They recommend the Craftsman 88173 24" as best buy for $680
> Also available are the Ariens Compact 24" for $899 and Huqvarna 24" for $799.
> $900 would be max budget at this time but saving $200 with the craftsman would help. Is that machine any good? Seems to get good reviews,etc.
> ...


I would definitively look for Ariens Sno Tek 24" as they have very good reviews by users and it would likely be within your budget. 
Remember you get what you pay for. Good Luck


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello wagsgt, welcome to *SBF*. the ariens or the snow-tek and toro 724 would be high on my list. husky seems to be making some good snowblowers once again but


----------



## wagsgt (Jan 20, 2016)

Not far at all but he sold it, unfortunately 
After calling around those 3 are the only ones in stock


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

A lot of good reviews on the Husqvarna too - I wouldn't discount them to quickly.


----------



## Bolens93 (Nov 24, 2015)

wagsgt said:


> Hello all.
> I just moved to a new house and never had room to store a blower before. And we have projected 2ft snow coming this weekend. So I dont have much time. Standard 2 car driveway suburban house
> 
> Ive been researching different brands and reviews at movingsnow dot com. They recommend the Craftsman 88173 24" as best buy for $680
> ...



https://westmd.craigslist.org/grd/5358056052.html

Don't know how far from you but looks very well kept and might be worth calling.... and the drive.

I don't really know these JD Frontiers but I'm guessing since they are only "made to spec", not by JD, so probably not comparable in quality to the larger units made by John Deere

I'm certain there is someone here that can guide you to or away from this rig.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

auger looks bent on the frontier in the ad


----------



## wagsgt (Jan 20, 2016)

Just bought the Ariens. The Husqvarna was out of stock too. The Ariens came from a local tractor supply place that someone recommended. That plus it seemed to be a little nicer than the craftsman


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

the ariens should treat you well for a long time if maintained properly. and welcome to the forum !


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

wagsgt said:


> Just bought the Ariens. The Husqvarna was out of stock too. The Ariens came from a local tractor supply place that someone recommended. That plus it seemed to be a little nicer than the craftsman


So which Ariens model ?


----------



## joinjohn55 (Jan 19, 2016)

I went for the ariens platinum 24sho its a great machine from what I hear save my money instead of the casino


----------



## wagsgt (Jan 20, 2016)

Yes the 24 model.
What do you find easier Park cars on street, clear driveway then dig cars out. Or leave in driveway


----------



## joinjohn55 (Jan 19, 2016)

I would clear car and behind car and park in st then clear driveway and park cars back in driveway


----------



## joinjohn55 (Jan 19, 2016)

get the platinum 24 sho go for the best


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

joinjohn55 said:


> I would clear car and behind car and park in st then clear driveway and park cars back in driveway


+1 Don't go too close to the car getting behind it. A wayward jump could put a dent it the door or fender or someplace you don't want a dent.


----------



## cansnow1 (Jan 6, 2016)

I like to push snow away from my car about a foot wide... in order to avoid scratching my snowblower .


----------

